# What to do while on the “waiting list”



## NikoM (Jan 19, 2019)

The apprenticeship candidates at our local JTAC are not informed of interview scores or waiting list ranks. I’m not even sure how big or small the current pool is. 

Is there anything I should be doing in the meantime? (I am currently employed. Residential roofing.)

I’ve emailed some local schools about various courses and refreshers. I can interview again in 2 months to try and raise whatever rank I am - that is, if I haven’t been activated yet. 

Courses/refreshers mentioned above so far: 
- Class-A Live Fire Training
- Heartsaver First Aid
- Adult/Infant/Child CPR
- First Aid Basics

I am looking around for schools offering math refreshers/courses.

I’ve been doing my own “studying” every day on a multitude of topics that are relevant to a career as an Electrician. However, hearsay doesn’t hold up in the court room. 😉 

I feel that being able to tell a potential employer, my training director or the committee at my second interview that I have taken courses/classes on subjects relevant to an Electrician weighs more than the former. 

Advice/Tips/Suggestions?

Thanks fellas

p.s. The IBEW local here in Lima, OH is 32.


----------



## NikoM (Jan 19, 2019)

I’m not sure how to edit on this forum.

“Apprentices” should be “candidates”


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @NikoM!

First aid or something associated but not trade related is always a plus.

Working in the trade is good as well.

Electrical training from a source the hall doesn't use tends to mean nothing.

Best of luck in your new endeavor.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If I interviewed 10 guys and one of them told me he found the book list from the classroom courses required for the program, he bought the books and started studying them, I think I'd give that person first consideration. If you're going to do that, expect to be able to answer basic questions regarding the content in those books.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

NikoM said:


> I’m not sure how to edit on this forum.
> 
> “Apprentices” should be “candidates”


Fixed at your request. 
You sound like an excellent candidate already. Math, Math and more math with some entry level training sounds like the way to prepare.

Find a job in the trade and learn as much as you can. Good luck.


----------



## eric626 (Jan 5, 2015)

You can also take an osha safety course. The more certifications you can put on your resume the better.


----------



## Forest (Mar 30, 2018)

what i did while waiting was to find any electrical work i could, it gets you used to working with trade specific tools and materials.


----------

